# What soundcard to use with Cubase?



## Eirich (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello
I am going to start doing music again. Will be using Cubase 10.5 with Komplete 12 + Orchestral String Library and more to come.
I will be starting a threat soon asking how to set it up in the best way.

I am wondering what soundcard to buy that doesn't cost to much, 200 dollar max. I will mostly do everything in Cubase. In the future I may record violin, double bass and song but not at the same time. I have an old Roland Quad Capture, but it has in the far past given me trouble so I won't be using it again. The most important is that the soundcard I will be buying is very stable with the program and library I use and have little latency when recording with keyboard using, lets say, Ni Una Corda. And yes will be buying Ni Noir in the future.

I lay towards buying a soundcard with it's own powersupply because only usb connection can loose signal, or at least for me it have with Roland Quad Capture.

The pc i will be using is:
Aorus Master motherboard
9900k
32 Gb 3200Mhz ram
Gtx 980ti (bought it used super cheap)

(ps. one of two nvme drives that I will be getting soon will be using the bottom slot on the motherboard and taking lanes from the pci-express so I won't be able to use an ad in thunderbolt card. The reason being that the top slot can only be accessed removing gpu and cpu cooler and I dont feel like redoing it all. Something I realized after I built it. Stupid I know.)

Sorry for all the text and my awful english. I hope you don't get to frustrated. Best regards Eirich


----------



## ed buller (Dec 3, 2019)

It's above your budget but RME really are the finest

e


----------



## Eirich (Dec 3, 2019)

I have heard good things about RME, will look into it in the future. I just need a good cheap soundcard at the moment so I can get the system up and running and make music without hassle. RME Babyface has been recommended to me many times but can't afford it at the moment.


----------



## Pictus (Dec 4, 2019)

The new motherboards have a way better audio than the past/old models...
Maybe you can use the motherboard onboard sound until get somenthing good.

Check the chart at the bottom for Audio Interfaces latency performance








Gearspace.com - View Single Post - Audio Interface - Low Latency Performance Data Base


Post 14004379 -Forum for professional and amateur recording engineers to share techniques and advice.



www.gearslutz.com





The Z390 AORUS MASTER is an excellent motherboard, but seems to have more
cases of coil whine than the other models like the Z390 AORUS Designare/Ultra/Pro.
The Z390 Designare has a Thunderbolt port built-in...

If want something cheap, check the Behringer UMC *HD* series.
check https://caulixtla.com/JP-08/UMC204HD.html 
and








Budget DAC Review: behringer UMC204HD


Regular readers of this forum know that we have been searching for an excellent performing DAC for under $100. So far we have not found it. All DACs tested underperformed my reference, the iFi iDAC2 ($350). If you missed them, here is the review of Schiit Modi 2...




audiosciencereview.com


----------



## Eirich (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks for the tip Pictus, will check out your links and UMC204HD seems like a good budget daw. Best regards Eirich


----------



## Damarus (Dec 5, 2019)

This just released not to long ago. Been hearing good things.




__





M2 | MOTU.com


The M2 is a 2-in/2-out USB-C audio interface for Mac, Windows and iOS that offers best-in-class audio quality, best-in-class speed (ultra-low latency) and best-in-class metering with a full-color LCD.




motu.com


----------

